#   >   Goblin_Gaga >   >   ! !

## Goblin_Gaga

,  ,       .         .

  .        ,      .   .           .         ,      .    ,  ,       .  .   .  .

- , .   ! !     .

     ?  !     ? ? ,  ,  . ? ,    .     . 

-     ! ! !

   .   .    . ,      .       . .     . .    -,  .   , .    ,      ,  ,    ,   . .

-  , .  , .  ,   .

. .     ,   . .  "   " .

- , , . .

     . , .

----------


## Goblin_Gaga

, ,  .
  -   !
  !  :Smilie:

----------

! ! !

----------

